# Middlesex Sheriff's Dept



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Just had an interview last week for the Court officer position. They asked me whether I'd like to take the exam for corrections instead _"in which i did of course". _I gave them a pretty good resume and I should be all set with requirements and stuff. Is there a lot of competition in getting employed here?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Channy1984 @ Tue 19 Oct said:


> Just had an interview last week for the Court officer position. They asked me whether I'd like to take the exam for corrections instead _"in which i did of course". _I gave them a pretty good resume and I should be all set with requirements and stuff. Is there a lot of competition in getting employed here?


Are you referring to a Court Officer position with the Mass. Trial Court? If so, I don't know why they would ask you if you took the corrections test? Also, last I checked, Middlesex County has their own CO test that has nothing to do with Civil Service or the state or the courts for that matter? If you interviewed for a court officer position, then you better pony up some $$$ for a State Rep. or Senator and dust off your kneepads because those jobs are impossible to get. I interviewed back in April and didn't have the "juice" to get the job. I don't think they are hiring again, as they just put on 50+ in the last few months.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

I was referring to their department CO Exam which is separate from the state test and what I interviewed for. They asked me if I wanted to take the upcoming exam when I was interviewing for the Court Officer position last week or two.

They said I might have some luck according to what I was told but a few ex CO's applied for the job too, so I have some competition in that. Out of 100 that applied, im one of the remaining 20 being considered.


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

I don't think it's too hard to get on as a CO. Middlesex has been sending out packets to people who have signed up for previous tests trying to get them to sign up for their next test. The packet has a sheet that asks if you are gonna the the test or not.


----------

